# what does the "prrrrrp" noise mean?



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

just wondering. my cats do it aaaalll the time.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

You described it very well, I know exactly what you mean.  
Velvet seems to make that sound to announce herself when she enters a room or just to get our attention. Kind of like "look at me!". 
I used to have a cat that never meowed, I don't think she was capable. All she made was that noise. 
I just love it, I think it is so cute!!


----------



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

i think its really cute too... my fiance and his friends say they're aliens collecting data and that's how they communicate. LOL!

he calls them our "beeping" animals :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

have you noticed how some of those "chirps" end on an up-inflection, and some on a down?


----------



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah. its so funny!

lori, your cat velvet looks like my cat spooky! she's the one who "prrrrps" the most.

and then when you do it back to them, they look at you like you're nuts.

i can mock their meows almost perfectly. we have fun with them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

spooky said:


> and then when you do it back to them, they look at you like you're nuts....i can mock their meows almost perfectly.


but do you know what you're saying back to them? 8O :lol: 8O :lol: 8O :lol:


----------



## spooky (Jan 5, 2005)

timskitties said:


> but do you know what you're saying back to them? 8O :lol: 8O :lol: 8O :lol:



hmm... i explained the alien thing, right? :lol:

maybe they just think i'm saying the exact same thing to them; like an annoying kid saying everything you say?


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I meow back to Vequi. But she doesn't like when I try to purr at her.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

timskitties said:


> have you noticed how some of those "chirps" end on an up-inflection, and some on a down?


Yup. An upward inflection means Assumpta wants something, and a downward one means "Here I am." I think this is one of the things that cats learn to communicate with their humans, because she didn't do that when she first came here, everything was a statement, never a question.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

My 2 siamese to this constantly. Ketesh always does it when she's jumping up or down from the bed.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy chirps constantly...its so cute, the only bad thing is when she follows me into the bathroom while i'm trying to take a shower, the door closes or she shuts the door while playing with it and then its howl fest each time... Course when i don't let her follow me into the bathroom she howl's outside the door until I come back out and then she runs away. As for copying her language, its kinda tough cause she chirps so much and in so many different ways....the meows are pretty easy and we get long converstations going sometimes...

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Kahlua does that too.... everytime you wake her up hehe she'll be like prrup... hehe its such a cute noise! hehe its almost as if shes saying _ ok NOW what do u want _


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

I love that sound! It always makes me laugh. Kiera does it a lot when she's running around the apartment amusing herself. Especially in the early AM when she decides to pounce on imaginary objects on my bed and scrambles all over the sheets  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

She always cracks me up, which is a nice pick-me-up wheN I have to get up to go to work, but it sucks because I don't want to leave - I want to stay and play with her!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

ChiaZ said:


> Kahlua does that too.... everytime you wake her up hehe she'll be like prrup... hehe its such a cute noise! hehe its almost as if shes saying _ ok NOW what do u want _


That sounds like my Baby too! :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

Hahah! We call that Belfour's Jawa Sound.
He does it a lot, mostly when its time for food.


----------



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

My cat makes that chirp noise when he is kinda like "fine I didnt want you to pet me anyway" or since he is no longer aloud in our bedroom(because he likes to pee on our beds) we use the spray bottle to deture him from going into the rooms. Our rooms are the smallest part of our house pushed back into a corner and hallway. He has the rest of our 2 store house (which he doesnt pee in). So if he gets sprayed or you call his name out loudly he responds with a chirp and a nose to the wind kind of walk away.


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

With my cat, the sound means "come here" or "follow me". She used it on her kittens when she wanted to round them up, and when she wants to lead me to the back door she'll use the sound.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love this sound. Sugar always does this especially when jumping up on something or when she's sleeping and I pet her head


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Gray does this after he's jumped into the bath tube and made sure its "acceptable" after I've had a bath or shower. He always examines it and once done, he climbs onto the linoleum floor..purrps a second, and then reves his engine and spins his wet little paws on the floor. Once he hooks up, he shoots out of the bathroom like a Corvette taking off...purrping all the way! 

He's got too much torque in his little engine, even with postive traction! 8)


----------



## Amber J (Jan 22, 2005)

Moxie does it to me all the time - when I look at her, when she wakes up, etc.

She's a Maine **** and can't "meow", she just squeaks. It's so cute!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I LOVE that prrrp! It just melts my heart. Usually comes from my Kayla, when she 1) jumps on something, and wants my attention, 2) when she gets into her insane crazed marathon dash around the house.


----------

